# υπόδικος



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2011)

Υπάρχει μονολεκτικός όρος στα αγγλικά;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 14, 2011)

The accused/ the defendant. Αν δε σου κάνει, πες μας την πρόταση μήπως κατεβάσουμε καμιά άλλη ιδέα :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2011)

Όλη η πρόταση:
"Δεν έχω καμιά ανίατη ασθένεια, κοριτσάκι μου, υπόδικος είμαι!"


----------



## Palavra (Oct 14, 2011)

Νομίζω defendant. Υποθέτω ότι περιμένει να περάσει δίκη, ε;


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω defendant. Υποθέτω ότι περιμένει να περάσει δίκη, ε;


 
Ντισκλεϊμεριά: Παλάβρας παρούσης, πας νομαποτέτοιος τα πτυχία του καυσάτω, αλλά δεν είμαι νομαποτέτοιος και δεν έχω τέτοια πτυχία να κάψω.

Το παλιό καλό GWord μου λέει: the accused (pending trial), man in custody (awaiting trial). 
Θα μπορούσαμε λοιπόν στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση να πούμε_ I'm awaiting trial;_
Τι γνωμοδοτεί η έδρα επ' αυτού;

Τώρα λοιπόν που έβαλα το κατιτίς μου για το ξεκάρφωμα, πιάνω το βιολί μπουζούκι μου (έκαστος στο είδος του), ταμάμ στο ποστ σου (σα να 'μουνα υπόδικος και περιμένω δίκη).

Μικρός αρραβωνιάστηκα - Μάρκος Βαμβακάρης






Για το the accused, εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2011)

Θα το απλοποιούσα ακόμα περισσότερο. I'm just (a man) waiting to be tried. / I'm just a man about to be put on trial. Αλλά δεν ξέρω τα ευρύτερα συμφραζόμενα.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 14, 2011)

Δίνω ανεπιφύλακτα την ψήφο μου στην πρόταση Δαεμάνου! :)
Δυστυχώς, οι μονολεκτικές αποδόσεις, μολονότι δεν ενέχουν τυπικά κάποιο σφάλμα (ιδίως το defendant είμαι βέβαιος ότι είναι μια χαρά από τη στιγμή που έχει ασκηθεί ποινική δίωξη), πλην όμως δεν διαθέτουν και την ειδική φόρτιση του "υπόδικου", που εστιάζει ακριβώς στην αναμονή της δίκης και, φυσικά, στην επαπειλούμενη καταδίκη.


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2011)

Ζητώ ταπεινά συγγνώμη για το "νομαποτέτοιος" , αλλά με ξέρετε δα, και ούς αγαπά ο δαεμάνος, πειράζει, πάντα καλοπροαίρετα. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 15, 2011)

Ναι αλλά με το _defendant_ κάνεις και παρήχηση (έτσι δε λέγεται; ): _I'm not diseased, I'm a defendant!_


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2011)

Si, συμφωνική παρήχηση.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 15, 2011)

Grazie, κι ευχαριστώ για την παραπομπή γιατί μου θύμισε τους Monty Python να λένε "Don't practice your alliteration on me", καθώς τους επιτίθεται η αγγλικανική εκκλησία (το κτήριο)  
Church Bells


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 15, 2011)

Όχι όμως τόσο ωραία όσο το: I'm not diseased, I'm a descendant! :)


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 17, 2011)

Και εντελώς τυχαία, μου έστειλαν σήμερα αυτό:
The scene in V for Vendetta in which V introduces himself to Eevy, in a long rambling string of alliteration.


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2011)

Μπράβο, dharVatis! :up:

Επειδή αξίζει μια ακρόαση + ανάγνωση (σαν να διαβάζεις λεξικό στο V).






Voila! In view humble vaudevillian veteran, cast vicariously as both victim and villain by the vicissitudes of fate. This visage, no mere veneer of vanity, is a vestige of the vox populi now vacant, vanished. However, this valorous visitation of a bygone vexation stands vivified, and has vowed to vanquish these venal and virulent vermin, vanguarding vice and vouchsafing the violently vicious and voracious violation of volition.
The only verdict is vengeance; a vendetta, held as a votive not in vain, for the value and veracity of such shall one day vindicate the vigilant and the virtuous.
Verily this vichyssoise of verbiage veers most verbose, so let me simply add that its my very good honour to meet you and you may call me V.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 17, 2011)

daeman said:


> Μπράβο, dharVatis!



:laugh: :) :laugh:


----------

